# Irritated



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This is just a vent because it makes me feel better to do so. I contacted the GSD rescue in my state about a purebred GSD at our shelter that we were having trouble placing, Finn. Sent the contact form on their website, not really expecting an affirmative response about taking Finn into their rescue. Gave both my e-mail address and my cell phone number. This was over a month ago. Finn has since been adopted and it seems it has worked out, so a moot issue. My complaint is that I did not hear ONE WORD from these folks in response. Granted, Finn was in a no-kill facility, so his life was not in imminent danger, and I was trying to unload a dog, not adopt one. However, since I am a confirmed GSD person, my next contact would probably have been to adopt a dog from them or give a donation. Seems it would have been good business to respond, even if the answer was no. I'm not naming the rescue because I don't want to hurt their dogs chances of being adopted, but when I am ready to adopt, I will go elsewhere.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Nowadays, in the time of email and social media, rescues probably receive over a 100 request a day to take in dogs from shelters and owners. Most simply don't have the manpower to respond, unless they actually have the space to take in the dog. It would be nice to respond to all requests or inquiries, but the same time can be used to work with the dogs. Sadly, most rescues have too few volunteers to provide the level of service the public expects. The only way to improve this is more people volunteering.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Try to give them the benefit of the doubt. The individual may have been reading through your stuff and got an emergency call, by the time the person came back and logged back in and everything, your e-mail was in the READ column, and it was an over-sight.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, absolutely right. I just needed to blow off some steam and can be more diplomatic today!


----------



## GSDRI (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello Bridget,
I'm not sure, but I assume you are talking about GSDRI German Shepherd Dog Rescue of Iowa? I'm sorry your request for assistance reference Finn, went unanswered. I do remember seeing the email,... at that time we were in the process of reorganizing and there were only 2 of us trying to stay ahead of all the many requests we get for help on a daily basis. 

Since then I have added 3 more BOD members and I feel we are on track again  

Again my apologizes! Glad to hear Finn found a home.
Regards,
Marti Lee
President


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you for the response. A lady came all the way from Council Bluffs to adopt Finn and she already had a GSD and they were walked together and everything seemed great. Haven't heard anything. No news is good news right?


----------

